# Type Two RTA - “low wattage” dual coil atty



## CJB85 (17/11/20)

Saw this “show and tell” last night and it looks really interesting. If @Rob Fisher ever went the dual coil route, I guess this would be a great fit. The wicking method and 2 part chimney almost makes it a dual coil Dvarw.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper (17/11/20)

I watched the live build stream last night, looks like a very interesting RTA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/11/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> I watched the live build stream last night, looks like a very interesting RTA


Definitely, but at $75 it’s not exactly cheap.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hakhan (17/11/20)

is it just me or does remind you of the original merlin mini...the one you had to remove the screw to refill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (18/5/21)

Does anyone have any feedback on this?


----------



## GSM500 (18/5/21)

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on this?[/QUOTE


I do enjoy this atty, it's a restricted DL with pretty smooth airflow and good flavour for a low power dual coil build. Build and wick is a little more challenging than others but not too bad.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akil (18/5/21)

GSM500 said:


> I do enjoy this atty, it's a restricted DL with pretty smooth airflow and good flavour for a low power dual coil build. Build and wick is a little more challenging than others but not too bad.


I second that. Also struggled with the wicking. That "troll doll" method doesn't work for me. I wick it the way you would the kylin mini v2. Perfect for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

